# First Post?



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 19, 2009)

I was looking back to my old posts and am embarrassed. I may criticize the n00bs here but I was naive back then. Asking generic questions and mentioning things that everybody already knows about. Not to mention, my terrible spelling.

Anyways, my first post was 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Acekard 2i works on the US DSi.  Watch video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krhkzkNnbw4
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sir-Fritz



What was your first post?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 19, 2009)

My first (and only) thread was about the YSMenu April Fools jape and I made sure to search thoroughly for duplicates before posting it.

EDIT: Blimey! My very first post ever was making a YSMenu skin for someone. What a terribly helpful chap I was.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1602265


----------



## Raika (Dec 19, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Soma Bringer(with english patch) :yayds:
> Phoenix Wright Series
> Jump Ultimate Stars
> Pokemon Platinum(ive tried the japanese ver its cool) :yayds:
> ...


----------



## prowler (Dec 19, 2009)

how to find plz?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 19, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> how to find plz?


Click your name and then click "Find members posts". Go to the last page, sometimes second last.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=40997&hl=

That should be my first post.
Could very well be. And goddamn, I was annoying then!
Hope it has changed by now.

To everyone who doesn't know how to find your first post, I did it this way:

- Go to your personal portal (just click on your name somewhere, like where you last posted)
- Click on 'View classic-style profile page'
- Then click on  'Find member's posts'
- Go all the way to the last page


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2009)

First post here:



			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> and...how long might that take to get fixed? It's been down for a considerable time now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can also find it from the portal. Press Options, just under the personal photo.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 19, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

>


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 19, 2009)

My first post.  If you scroll down, you'll see others complimenting me on my first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are some of my earliest posts, which included translation work that I did for Jump Ultimate Stars and a guide I wrote for NDScrc.  I guess even when I was a noob, I wasn't very noobish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT*
I wrote the guide for NDScrc (my 5th post ever) before I knew how to use BBcode.  That was pretty noobish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That and the fact that I posted it in the M3 forum.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 19, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=135582&st=0

BIGGEST NOOB EVER!!


----------



## prowler (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, looking at the posts i made, such a twat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've changed so much :S

Anyway, lololol


			
				deanxxczx said:
			
		

> (If its not called Emulator, soz, i cant think of the word for them)
> 
> I've got M3 DS Real, and so far, ive only seen a handful of people saying that they have M3 DS Real on other sites. I'm just thinking if M3DS isnt that good, and if there is a better one. My Mum has TTDS, and the interface looks rubbish compared to M3DS.
> All major games work on mine by patching it, if it has a piracy lock on it.
> ...


----------



## Raika (Dec 19, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=135582&st=0
> 
> BIGGEST NOOB EVER!!







I can't stop laughing.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 19, 2009)

This was my first post, asking for help on TWEWY after I had just gotten my DS/AK2 as an early bday present. Had lurked before that doing research on what card to get... I had tried the other suggestions via search first, so I wasn't being a total noob... granted, some of my later posts are far more embarassing...


----------



## prowler (Dec 19, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laugh, then thank god he isn't like this now


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2009)

This guy





 In the same thread jakob95 linked to; now that's a noob.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 19, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> QUOTE(seank @ Apr 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone with a PAL console that has run SPM tried updating to 2.2E yet?
> ...



My first post that I can find. I used to lurk on the forums a lot before that.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That topic is so full of win, biggest laugh I've got in my whole GBAtemp life.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 19, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Please forgive me if this is a common problem but for some reason, I can no longer boot slot-2 using L+B. A white screen pops up whenever I attempt it.
> 
> If you haven't realised, I'm talking about Supercard DS One.


The hotkeys of the Supercard DS One were and are still complicated to me.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 19, 2009)

cool casey10 said:
			
		

> damn ds lazy won't work arghhh iv waited so long for this game. can someone pls upload the actual rom to a site like megaupload and give me the link.?? plz


I think i'm the winner of this one, that is me by the way, with my old username, good times.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> cool casey10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's against the rules you know. You should get banned for that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler



j/k


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> cool casey10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 That's one of the best by a country mile


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 19, 2009)

mine was in the original cheat compilation thread (v1) asking for the link to the database...


----------



## updowners (Dec 19, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=106...p;#entry1425809

Not as noob as I thought I would've been.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2009)

Not so bad for a first post.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=99716&hl=


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 19, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=122727&hl=

Lol.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 19, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2338024

Lol. How noob was that?


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 19, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=995...p;#entry1721815






 Well I fixed it myself by reformatting my micro sd.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 20, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=180352&hl=

seems like this was my first post:. it's ok as i think

edit.: srry thanks @ revo, didn't notice
link is fixed


----------



## Elritha (Dec 20, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197550&st=15
> 
> seems like this was my first post:. it's ok as i think



That link leads to this topic.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> blackdragonbahamut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## prowler (Dec 20, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2338024
> 
> Lol. How noob was that?



don't bump -mthr


----------



## jakey103 (Dec 20, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I know we are not supposed to ask when its out but how near is it to completion? 80%? 90%? Just askin. ...



Mines not that noobish, just annoying I guess


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 20, 2009)

My first port was the following:

Thread: DS #0863: Iron Feather (J)


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I played it, too and I really like it. Finally a RPG with Free Fight System.


I don`t know why but I`ve stayed silent for two months or so and then I started to post the first time... 

My comment on my first port: Where the hell is the western release of Iron Feather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I think in the meantime (nearly 4 years...) we got some pretty damn good substitutes!


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Dec 22, 2009)

Eeyoregurl27 said:
			
		

> If I were to win the DS with the two games, would I be able to choose any two games from ANY region I want? (ex: one Japanese game and one US game) (sorry for the dumb question
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was invited to play in a Clubhouse Games tournament and joined GBATemp earlier that month (don't remember how or why though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) . Unfortunately I never got to participate in the thing because I missed the start time by 5 minutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(I'm glad I changed my username, though, my first one was horrible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WildWon (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow. I wasn't as nooby as i thought i was.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1068022

Not bad, past me, not bad at all.

Just from looking at my first post, i think i'll turn out all right. Maybe even make Mod one day. Here's to hoping!



EDIT: hehe Nooby rhymes with booby. Win.


----------



## WiiThoko (Jan 20, 2010)

WiiThoko said:
			
		

> He's trying to say
> 
> "My microSD card is corrupted!  How can I fix it?"


Weird how I didn't post until an entire month after I joined.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 20, 2010)

checking...

Not so nooby actually

just helping on platinum enhanced


----------



## House Spider (Jan 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why would you flame thats shit sites like http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/...


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 20, 2010)

Spoiler



I own an R4 for my DS lite and I want my experience with the EZ Flash to match my experience with my R4; which is very good. To me it really comes down to having a personal micro SD card for my slot 2 (which I have) and the memory expansion for the DS browser. The most important thing to me is the GBA support. With IV lite I can have more games to play but with the 3 in 1 I can have the browser support without having to swap my slot 2 card for the official Nintendo ram exp. that I own. What do you think I should do? Which one should I go with? Oh and cheat support is important to me too (always fun to play the game again with crazy stuff going on). Can I patch the Pokemon games for the real time clock one either one? Thanks for the help.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 20, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I want Soul Bubbles



Asking for a game to be dumped. What a noob I was! I'm kinda noob still for posting in an old topic, but I didn't bump it!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

Overlord Natie said:
			
		

> saxamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, yeah, first post, didn't post anything for a couple of months, and didn't start posting till April/May 2009 or something.


----------



## haflore (Feb 1, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Benighted said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's mine..


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh yeah. 



			
				Twiffles said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Naouak @ Sep 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > if it has a good review, i buy it instantely. I need a new slot 1 flashcard and it seems to be better than R4. But the Nand flash memory is still the same as acekard ?
> ...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 2, 2010)

Let's see... Mine would be 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A very useful topic. Thanks for the stuff!...


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 3, 2010)

My first post is so old, it wasn't even in the archive forum.  
Anyways, I came here looking for the Metroid Zero Mission GBA rom, so that's what my first post was.


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 3, 2010)

my first post was in the Official Zelda Spirit Tracks thread - I needed a save file.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 3, 2010)

After reading it, I remember my post very well. I was doing research on what flashcard to get (brand new to the scene), and I ordered from DX. I was reading a topic that said SuperCard's from DX were dying (Slot-2's), and I asked if Slot-1's were dying too, lol. I should have bought it from RHS, since mine has an overheating problem.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> So are the Slot-2 flash's dying, or are the DS One's dying too? I just bought a SCDSOne Sunday, so I'd like to know.
> 
> It'll suck if this is true, I might have to get it from RealHotStuff.
> 
> ...



I also thought I was being harsh towards RHS. XD


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 3, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1004919

I still remember
writing like this
except more like
this with no punctuation and 
i didnt capitalize so it was kinda retarded

Haha, oh my, how I've grown.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought my first post had been lost to the depths of the "archive", but I was able to find it manually.



			
				QUOTE(How quick have G6 been with updates in the past?) said:
			
		

> I just got a G6 lite about a week ago and I'm new to the flash cart thing, so could someone who's been around for a while tell me how quickly the G6 team have updated their software in the past to fix high profile incompatibities? They seem to have a reputation for being pretty quick about it.
> 
> What I want to know is, does it usually take them less than a week? Less than two weeks? Less than a month?



I was asking because that first horrible Tony Hawk game had just come out and it didn't work on any flashcart but the DS-X at the time.

Edit: I miss tama_mog. He was one of the most helpful people here.


----------



## redact (Feb 3, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Hey just wanted to say  if you dont care about the box it comes in or the cd (which has outdated firmware anyway) then BambooGaming is the place to go for flashcarts if you're in aus.


----------



## lurked (Feb 3, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=137184&hl=

Lmao. Been noob, still noob. Living the noob life.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 3, 2010)

My first 20 posts or so where in Pokemon Platinum enhanced


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 3, 2010)

My first one was me asking about a Datel Games 'n' Music before i knew what an actual flash cart was. And i also was asking about help to fix a Max media dock cause it just stopped working one day, i was sad.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 27, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...st&p=698221

Eh.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 27, 2010)

I love doing this every once in a while on forms that I have had 2-3+ years on.
Ive only been here a month, so my first post is more-of-less still from the same me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2010)

My first recorded post is this...



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Newbie strikes back!
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...



Kinda embarrassing. 

My first topic was this. Still a valid question too


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 28, 2010)

I forget that you've only been here since May


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> My first recorded post is this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newbie strikes back? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, lol at the amount of typos in the Pokémon names


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

From "1703 - Mawaru Made in Wario (J)"...not quite as nooby as I wanted it to be.



			
				Hadrian said:
			
		

> VBA does emulate the motion sensor thing, I've played Kirby Tilt'n'Tumble on it all the time, and some other GBC games that uses the same tech but VBA dosnt seem to do the motion jobby on this, maybe it won't emulate GBA sensors.
> 
> Won't be much fun on a emulator anyway but I would've been nice to play it early.


My first post as Hadrian (back then the H wasn't capitalised) though I've made generic "thanks" post when I was here when the site had roms.  No idea what my username was back then.


----------



## Krestent (Feb 28, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I am trying to use WiiScrubber, but it won't open correctly.  It always gives me errors about key.bin even though I've tried three.  What do I do?




This was my first post...  I never got any replies


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 28, 2010)

First post:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=62390&hl=

First Topic:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=67622&hl=

I was annoying and could not spell a single word right XD
World of Warcraft helped my with that thing


----------



## Kinqdra (Feb 28, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=135582&st=0
> 
> BIGGEST NOOB EVER!!


xD
I was thinking the same thing another day (converting it to an nds file)


----------



## pitman (Feb 28, 2010)

7 Years ago...

You know you have been playing GBA when...
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=7249&hl=

I can't believe I made "FIRST" posts *facepalms*


----------



## zeromac (Feb 28, 2010)

Ah the good ol days of being a noob..
Can't be bothered finding it but it was in the GTA CW thread where i asked 'if it worked for R4 yet' cos i couldn't comprehend what most of you guys were saying xD


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2010)

There already was a thread about this, but it's been dead for quite a while now (since January 2008 actually). Anyways, here's a link to the thread/post where I dug out my first post:
My first post


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 28, 2010)

First Post...

Right Here. Everyone was freaking out because Dealextreme was down.

First Topic:
Hereth. Just a whiney blog topic at the beginning of the month. I'm going to pretend like that was a really long time ago.


----------

